# 2005 CC frontier Subwoofer enclosure...



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone seen these or at least made one?? I'm looking to try and get 2 10" subs under the back seat of the frontier CC and still be able to use the back seat. I was thinking of having a friend make a fiberglass enclosure, but am worried that it won't be heavy enough. MDF works really good, but it might be hard to make some of the bends to match the floor. Was looking to do a sealed enclosure, would also consider a smaller subwoofer, like an 8". BTW does anyone know if you can get a 6.5" sub?? In case anyone is wondering, I want it to be to the point where you'll hear me coming down the street.


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

Ive got the 05 SECC, I had a ported fiberglass box made to fit a 10" AVI sub. the only place where there's room for it is under the rear passenger seat. trust me its plenty loud. I didnt consider an 8" sub simply because to me they didnt have a deep enough sound. good luck with your search.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-NISSAN-FRO...ryZ50565QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are sold several different places, but they're all the same box. They can match the carpet on your interior for $25 more.


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

i've seen those also, But I need more detailed pics. From what it looks like, there is a lot of wasted space, or is the whole thing the box. It looks like just a cylinder cut out for the speaker, but the rest isn't used. I would like to see if I can fit 2 10" subs, because I'm aiming for the ridiculous. I mean I want it to the point of causing heart palpitations.  I mean just absolutely stupid loud!! :thumbup:


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

what subs are you going to put in? AVI? alpine? rockford fosgate?


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

my brother has been really happy with his kicker comp VR subs. I was thinking about those since the mounting depth doesn't have to be too deep.


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

are you replacing the factory speakers in the door and tweets as well?


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm going to do that, but I already have plans for that, the only thing is the bottom end. I'm going to put on some bass blockers to cancel out some of the low end in the doors, cuz they distort really quickly. I just hadn't worked out a way to keep my rear seats, and include a sub box. I think that I may have to lose the leg room in the back seats, but I think I'm willing to do that at this point. My son is still in a car seat, and doesn't really need the leg room yet.


----------



## soonerdude (Oct 29, 2005)

A_canuck_eh? said:


> Ive got the 05 SECC, I had a ported fiberglass box made to fit a 10" AVI sub. the only place where there's room for it is under the rear passenger seat. trust me its plenty loud. I didnt consider an 8" sub simply because to me they didnt have a deep enough sound. good luck with your search.


What mounting depth did you get with that box? Can you post some pics? I'm not so much interested in ported as much as I am just finding something to fit a 10" sub in. My Elemental Designs sub has 5.5" mounting depth. How is your sub?


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

sure ill take a few pics tomorrow and put them up, as well as measure the mounting depth. the 10 is wicked, sound is awesome. 


soonerdude said:


> What mounting depth did you get with that box? Can you post some pics? I'm not so much interested in ported as much as I am just finding something to fit a 10" sub in. My Elemental Designs sub has 5.5" mounting depth. How is your sub?


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

quick question, how does one post pics on this site?


----------



## soonerdude (Oct 29, 2005)

A_canuck_eh? said:


> quick question, how does one post pics on this site?


Looks like we have to have a special account type (contributor) to post attachments. Maybe you could email them direct to me?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

found this in the noob forum...

link


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks, 'preciate the reply.


----------

